# 15,000 Uber Tesla's rented through Hertz



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber drivers are liking the Teslas


Over 15,000 of them are into renting Teslas through Hertz.




www.theverge.com





That's going to later read '15,000 disappointed Uber Tesla drivers' and I'll explain why.

1: Range sucks, having to alway charge to 'top off'. Miss out on good runs because of having or waiting to charge.

2: Limited places to charge, requires an expensive electric adapter and 220v. Crowded at charging locations. Apts etc not ready for EV's.

3: Special EV tires not available locally. Thinner tread needs more often rotations. No spare or jack in Tesla's means waiting for a service or flatbedding charge.

4: No electric 6 seat options like SUVs etc for higher/profitable pay.

5: MIT recommends $20,000 vehicles to do Uber due to low pay, buying $60,000 Tesla's with $20,000 replacement batteries not worth it. Driving for Uber places A LOT of miles on a vehicle, basically apx 85,000 per year or more even. It just burns them out so paying $60,000 is just a waste of money.

6: Any Tesla repairs can't be done locally, need to go back to factory which can take months.

7: Over the air update glitches, flats or other issues require going back to Hertz to fix, no other vehicles available means your Ubering or walking home.

Just too much unreliability and limited options with CURRENT electrics. But the press sounds good, far from reality. Perhaps in the future for sure, love to have a electric SUV with 5 minute charging and 800+ mile range for under $40,000.

My friend rented a Tesla and took it back, got himself a $18k ICE sedan and now back on the path of (some) profitability.

8: Limited trunk space and not so spacious interior.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We know you don't like ev's, you've made it very clear in previous posts. No need to exaggerate or make things up.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We know you don't like ev's, you've made it very clear in previous posts. No need to exaggerate or make things up.


On the contrary, if the above issues resolved I would jump on a $40,000 quick charge SUV EV in a heartbeat. Quicker acceleration and apx 60 MPGe lowers my costs and makes me more profit.

It's just not ready for the mainstream yet and the Biden gas tax isn't allowing me to make a profit to save now so I can get one when they do come out.

Biden's move against the oil companies is just pure politics and grandstanding. If the EV's were available and the public resisted sure, prod them, but he goes and does a stupid move the first day in office and winds up shooting himself in the foot.

EV's will come, don't need to sabatoge the economy in the meantime.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

15,000 suckers paying $1600 month to Uber in a farking Tesla... 🙄

I wonder if they're taking every ping sent to them to cover the $400 weekly rental? Do they realize how fubared they are going to be come tax time? But hey, let's focus on CRT in public schools instead of math & science. Sounds like a plan? I wonder when Mandarin will become required learning? <sigh>


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> 15,000 suckers paying $1600 month to Uber in a farking Tesla... 🙄


Well it's common knowledge that 5 out of 4 people struggle with math. 😁

Can't blame Uber for not taking advantage of that.

Uber took $80 from my 5 hour trip and all I profited was $20. I think they should have gotten the 20 and me the 80.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Renting a Tesla for $400/wk at UberX / Lyft rates? I don't think so.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My app says $334/week to rent a Tesla. Doesn't say if that includes unlimited miles or not, but includes "basic insurance," whatever that means.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know if you wreck one of their Teslas you lose it and you don't get another Tesla😂 no Tesla for yooouuuuu!

so if they're planning on Switching primarily to Teslas, drivers who have an accident in them might be in for shocker when they can't get another vehicle. I don't know how many rental car drivers are in accidents a day but if you think about that number that's how many non Tesla vehicles they have to have available to keep drivers in cars all the time.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> I know if you wreck one of their Teslas you lose it and you don't get another Tesla😂 no Tesla for yooouuuuu!
> 
> so if they're planning on Switching primarily to Teslas, drivers who have an accident in them might be in for shocker when they can't get another vehicle. I don't know how many rental car drivers are in accidents a day but if you think about that number that's how many non Tesla vehicles they have to have available to keep drivers in cars all the time.


I forgot...

9: Tesla rims stick out slightly from the tires to give a flush appearance, thus scrap curbs much more easily which is a damage charge on rentals.

Supposedly it's $700 per pair for replacement rims.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I forgot...
> 
> 9: Tesla rims stick out slightly from the tires to give a flush appearance, thus scrap curbs much more easily which is a damage charge on rentals.
> 
> Supposedly it's $700 per pair for replacement rims.


Replacement rim for Tesla is like $1500 for one rim I think. That’s what I heard from an employee at tire shop…I just remember it was some ridiculous amount for one rim and tire


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> My app says $334/week to rent a Tesla.


Your app says $334/wk excluding fees & taxes. It's around $500 /wk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

According to people here with taxes and everything it's about $425 and then if you add the insurance you're looking at $500


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you can do only comfort and gruber x .hahahaahahhahah...$2000 a month x 12 $24,000


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> you can do only comfort and gruber x .hahahaahahhahah...$2000 a month x 12 $24,000


But if you use our US government's fantasy math, this is a great deal!! Hell, you're only going to have to work about 24 hrs to make that rent money. That's only one day!!! Seriously, where do I sign?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's a total shit deal period. When uber x pays $2 a mile than maybe. 
In my big city you can rent a taxi for just alittle more for complete week . Cash tips. Rides. Cc. And $2.70 a mile. So how good is this really


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> It's a total shit deal period. When uber x pays $2 a mile than maybe.
> In my big city you can rent a taxi for just alittle more for complete week . Cash tips. Rides. Cc. And $2.70 a mile. So how good is this really


Taxis near me are 50/50 after gas, so a 100 mile trip costs pax $350, minus $60 gas is $145 to driver, $145 to company.

I took same trip as X, cost pax $270, Uber took $85 and I got $185 and had to pay $145 for gas, costs etc so wound up only making $40 profit for 5 hours of driving.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

TAXIS are not 50% in most markets. you are renting cab with ins...no 50-50 crap what city are you in, so your saying you will pay $500 a week or so and every $10 ride after you pay gas is $5 for taxi co. nfw


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

At EOD the avg cost for a Tesla Model 3, Long Range, AWD from Hertz is $2400/month Including charging.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> At EOD the avg cost for a Tesla Model 3, Long Range, AWD from Hertz is $2400/month Including charging.


Are they renting LR's too? I thought Hertz only had the SR+.


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm renting one those Hertz Teslas. It's fun to drive, and I like driving it. I spend a lot of time in the car, so I don't mind paying extra to have a car I like.

I have already had two flat tires in only 16,000 miles.

Now the leather is starting to sag and come loose. My leather armrests look like what is happening here:
Tesla slammed for ‘vegan leather’ quality

Tesla Owners Say Vegan Seats Have Serious Bubbling Issues


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

Driver Larry said:


> I'm renting one those Hertz Teslas. It's fun to drive, and I like driving it. I spend a lot of time in the car, so I don't mind paying extra to have a car I like.
> 
> I have already had two flat tires in only 16,000 miles.
> 
> ...


So 6 months in (just a guess?) & $15k out of pocket, (again, hypothetically...) for a vehicle that you will eventually have to hand back to Hertz, you're happy with your decision? 😕


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I know if you wreck one of their Teslas you lose it and you don't get another Tesla😂 no Tesla for yooouuuuu!
> 
> so if they're planning on Switching primarily to Teslas, drivers who have an accident in them might be in for shocker when they can't get another vehicle. I don't know how many rental car drivers are in accidents a day but if you think about that number that's how many non Tesla vehicles they have to have available to keep drivers in cars all the time.


I think Hertz is flooding this market with Model 3’s. The number of close calls with new Tesla’s is crazy. I did see a bar code in one. 

An unforeseen negative for everyone: drivers are navigating the streets at half the speed limit and straddling 2 lanes to prevent passing. Another liberal solution to traffic.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Taxis near me are 50/50 after gas, so a 100 mile trip costs pax $350, minus $60 gas is $145 to driver, $145 to company.
> 
> I took same trip as X, cost pax $270, Uber took $85 and I got $185 and had to pay $145 for gas, costs etc so wound up only making $40 profit for 5 hours of driving.


You are conflating Accounting math with real world cash flow and making illogical comparisons. 

There is a reason people get rich while their company loses money. It’s called Accounting.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait! There're generic EV's coming like the whitebox PC's. Put in an autonomous driving capability, You can kill Uber Lyft and/or Tesla.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

In about a year the marker for used cars will be flooded with Tesla Model 3 with lots of miles on them. You’ll know right away they were used for rideshare.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Fernando-R said:


> In about a year the marker for used cars will be flooded with Tesla Model 3 with lots of miles on them. You’ll know right away they were used for rideshare.


And driven by me by going to Austin to work…

Kidding, but I do abuse the hell out of the Uber Rentals…


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Fernando-R said:


> In about a year the marker for used cars will be flooded with Tesla Model 3 with lots of miles on them. You’ll know right away they were used for rideshare.


Wouldn't the dealer just rollback the 300k miles on the car? Single owner tesla driven by an auntie going to the grocery store on the weekend. Has never been in an accident or sat in an uncovered parking lot, always parked in the climate controlled garage.


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

Doesn't say if that includes unlimited miles or not, but includes "basic insurance," whatever that means.


----------



## Dave_C (6 mo ago)

Driver Larry said:


> I'm renting one those Hertz Teslas. It's fun to drive, and I like driving it. I spend a lot of time in the car, so I don't mind paying extra to have a car I like.
> 
> I have already had two flat tires in only 16,000 miles.
> 
> ...


I’m thinking about trying one. After you’ve done it now for awhile do you think it’s worth it? And do you think you make more money driving dad versus a regular car?


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> Renting a Tesla for $400/wk at UberX / Lyft rates? I don't think so.


If you get the extra insurance out here in LA it’s over $500 a week.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

marius.noah said:


> but includes "basic insurance," whatever that means.


It means that you're buying a new windshield when it gets cracked by a small rock.









Replacing A Tesla Model X Windshield Could Cost More Than You Think - SlashGear


The price of a windshield replacement isn't likely the first thing you consider when you buy a brand new Tesla -- but you might want to take a second glance.




www.slashgear.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> So 6 months in (just a guess?) & $15k out of pocket, (again, hypothetically...) for a vehicle that you will eventually have to hand back to Hertz, you're happy with your decision? 😕


This is the part that I don't understand, you have Uber drivers crying and complaining about their car maintenance and car depreciation, but some of the very same drivers will go out and rent a Tesla and pay hertz the depreciation on their Tesla instead of guess using their own car or buying a a car and paying the depreciation on there own car, I went to CarMax and I got a 2017 Lincoln MKZ Reserve hybrid only have 40,000 miles on it, I'm very happy passengers love it and I still get good tips, I had the tesla model 3 for 8 weeks.


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> This is the part that I don't understand, you have Uber drivers crying and complaining about their car maintenance and car depreciation, but some of the very same drivers will go out and rent a Tesla and pay hertz the depreciation on their Tesla instead of guess using their own car or buying a a car and paying the depreciation on there own car, I went to CarMax and I got a 2017 Lincoln MKZ Reserve hybrid only have 40,000 miles on it, I'm very happy passengers love it and I still get good tips, I had the tesla model 3 for 8 weeks.


Well here’s the thing. If you have a Tesla you don’t have to worry about selling it after you put all the miles and wear and tear on it. Also the car is not in your name so you can easily get rid of it tomorrow if you want to. Unfortunately if you’re turn in your own car it’s a voluntary repo.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

owen.myron said:


> Doesn't say if that includes unlimited miles or not, but includes "basic insurance," whatever that means.


Basic insurance is guess the minimum required by your state, insurance does not cover the car, here in my market if you want the insurance to cover the car it's another 60, if you want the insurance that it covers damages of people's property it's another 40 so it's hundred dollars total


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m assuming if you rent through Uber, you can’t drive for Lyft as well correct? Possible you could use it for DD as on my DD app my vehicles aren’t listed? And I’m hoping it’s at least unlimited miles and if the car needs servicing, Uber/Hertz will swap you into another one ASAP?

You’ll be forced to take every ping, even those 2 stop rides. For those doing this, I’ll light a candle for you tonight.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I’m assuming if you rent through Uber, you can’t drive for Lyft as well correct? Possible you could use it for DD as on my DD app my vehicles aren’t listed? And I’m hoping it’s at least unlimited miles and if the car needs servicing, Uber/Hertz will swap you into another one ASAP?
> 
> You’ll be forced to take every ping, even those 2 stop rides. For those doing this, I’ll light a candle for you tonight.


Also curious about your LYFT inquiry. In theory they would have to provide you with a copy of the registration, insurance, Uber inspection form. You would be able to get LYFT to approve you but is it a violation of your lease agreement? Probably😂


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I’m assuming if you rent through Uber, you can’t drive for Lyft as well correct? Possible you could use it for DD as on my DD app my vehicles aren’t listed? And I’m hoping it’s at least unlimited miles and if the car needs servicing, Uber/Hertz will swap you into another one ASAP?
> 
> You’ll be forced to take every ping, even those 2 stop rides. For those doing this, I’ll light a candle for you tonight.


So you're asking about the service, here's the thing about the service every time it's due for basic service you the driver have to take it to the location to be serviced and you won't necessarily be service real quick either it's on your time, as far as repairs, I damaged tire flat on freeway I had to replace it out of my own pocket about $330, Uber only reimbursed me about 140 I should say Hertz reimburse me not uber, you break a windshield or crack a windshield you're paying for it, they will not pay it, I do not suggest renting it but that's up to you, I mean what can I tell you rent it for a week and try it out, if you're going to get the one that's listed as 270 range you're not going to get that you're only going to get about 230 range, you basically have to drive that car like a hybrid, you cannot actually drive that car like a sports car and get the range and run air conditioning the radio and all that stuff.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> So you're asking about the service, here's the thing about the service every time it's due for basic service you the driver have to take it to the location to be serviced and you won't necessarily be service real quick either it's on your time, as far as repairs, I damaged tire flat on freeway I had to replace it out of my own pocket about $330, Uber only reimbursed me about 140 I should say Hertz reimburse me not uber, you break a windshield or crack a windshield you're paying for it, they will not pay it, I do not suggest renting it but that's up to you, I mean what can I tell you rent it for a week and try it out, if you're going to get the one that's listed as 270 range you're not going to get that you're only going to get about 230 range, you basically have to drive that car like a hybrid, you cannot actually drive that car like a sports car and get the range and run air conditioning the radio and all that stuff.


I’m just asking for educational purposes but is there an option for Damage Waiver (DW) insurance to prevent out of pocket unfortunate expenses? Did you manage to stay in the black (profitable) or in the red?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I’m just asking for educational purposes but is there an option for Damage Waiver (DW) insurance to prevent out of pocket unfortunate expenses? Did you manage to stay in the black (profitable) or in the red?


It's not profitable for me because I no longer Drive full-time, I only drive maybe about 35 hours a week, and I'm mostly drive Inland Empire I no longer purposely get up in the morning and go to Orange County or LA to work I try to stay in the Inland Empire so I am not one of those drivers that can do $1,500 to $2,000 a week, I only do maybe around $1,000 plus a week that's about it so for me it was not profitable. 

But I don't regret it it still was a cool experience to drive it for 8 weeks, cuz now I can personally say and know what it's issues are it's glitches I don't have to guess read about what else says I know for myself.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> 15,000 suckers paying $1600 month to Uber in a farking Tesla... 🙄
> 
> I wonder if they're taking every ping sent to them to cover the $400 weekly rental? Do they realize how fubared they are going to be come tax time? But hey, let's focus on CRT in public schools instead of math & science. Sounds like a plan? I wonder when Mandarin will become required learning? <sigh>


The ops concluded that an ev for rideshare is a bad idea because you can’t make money with one. 

The only reason tax time would be a problem is if you made a ton of money. Is that what you really believe


One studies math and science to understand how the universe works. We study history to understand how we got to where we are. Both are part of a well rounded education


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I leased a wheelchair van in 2017 @ 900 a month 
New van x 36 months . Cost of van was about $55,000. It was a steal. My only regret was I could not purchase it end of lease. It was poor mpg put 3 years 105k on it. Great deal...not $8 comfort 5 block. Rides . Sure I had some...but good paying rides


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I just bought a new car (new to me) 

I drove my old one for almost 5 years Costs were as follows

Depreciation $20000 or $4000/year or $300+/mo
Gas varied but over the 5 years averages about 15 cents a mile or $750/ mo
Maintenance over the 5 years was $0.06 per mile. $300/ mo
Insurance is pretty much the same, new or old car about $200/ mo

So total monthly expenses = $1500 and fuel was the biggest hit to the budget 


My new car is a hybrid. I expect expenses will not be much different except for gas which is about half of what I was spending
My gas savings more than offsets the depreciation

I would have leased a Tesla had they been available in my market $1500 a month (if it includes maintenance, repairs, and insurance doesn’t seem too bad, Or at least no worse than what I have been doing


----------

